# How to scape a room divider?



## mr. luke (7 Dec 2008)

Im hoping for a new tank for christmas,
Its a jinlong tank that i will be stripping all of the equipment off and replacing it.
it is 6 foot long, 1.5 foot accross and 2 foot deep.
I really cant work out how to scape it so it is visually pleasing from both sides 
tried out some compositions of rockwork today and i could fathom it out 
bieng a room divider, it has one curved end and a flat end that will be against a wall.
any ideas?


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Dec 2008)

could you post some images of what you've already

mark tried?


----------



## mr. luke (7 Dec 2008)

it only has a deposit down but im friends with the owner so he let me try out some scapes when i went to help him move tanks in.
although im not suposed to know that im getting it 
ill try tomorrow for a picture.


----------



## Goodygumdrops (7 Dec 2008)

Have you seen Saintly's new scape?Something in that style but running centrally would be stunning.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (7 Dec 2008)

I think your best bet is an iwagumi. Have a look at The Green Machine's ten footer - that's viewable from both sides.


----------



## Ed Seeley (7 Dec 2008)

You could have stems at the end near the wall sloping down to an Iwagima out where it acts as a divider with focal rockwork.  Could look amazing....


----------



## aaronnorth (8 Dec 2008)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> I think your best bet is an iwagumi. Have a look at The Green Machine's ten footer - that's viewable from both sides.



I agree,a few of TGM's tanks are viewable from all anngles.

http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/gallery.html
viewtopic.php?f=47&t=3134


----------



## Themuleous (13 Dec 2008)

Yeh, with careful planning tanks like the ones at TGM look awesome from ALL angles.

Sam


----------



## Spider Pig (15 Dec 2008)

Island scape would work well, as you are effectively creating an island with your divider- white sand, gravel, landscape rock and wood. Or instead of the sand create an HC or hairgrass carpet using tom's dry start method.

Another alternative would be a triangular arrangement with the highest part next to the wall and both sides narrowing to the centre at the other end. Something like this, but reflected horizontally:
http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?optio ... ey=0&hit=1

Ah, the possibilities are endless...happy dreaming


----------



## Themuleous (18 Dec 2008)

Spider Pig said:
			
		

> Ah, the possibilities are endless...happy dreaming



Guess thats half the problem!  If there were just two choices it'd be easy!

Sam


----------



## mr. luke (19 Dec 2008)

it would indeed lol,
i was faffing around today and ive decided on a double island arangement, seeing as the tank is fairly narrow, one island looked out of praportion 
need to figure out how to do it without focal points clashing though.
I was thinking one large island and one small (as in height) mainly planted with mosses, anubias and ferns with a small scattering of hairgrass?


----------

